# Puppy Pictures



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

For those of you who wanted to see pictures of the newborn pups, here are a few:


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Aww! So glad that mom and her babies are doing well.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

They look great-love the first pic


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

holland said:


> They look great-love the first pic


Yeah the pup just crawled onto Bailey's face and fell asleep there lol, I just had to take a pic of course


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

awww momma looks exhausted. Cute pups


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Awww, so cute, glad they're all doing well. Enjoy the quiet, it won't last for long!!


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Awww, so cute, glad they're all doing well. Enjoy the quiet, it won't last for long!!


Lol, the little (yet much) noise they do make is joyful in itself, I can't wait for more


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

they are very cute, the little piggers..I am glad momma and babies are doing well.

Love the first pic so sweet.

Just want to say I'm glad you'll stick around (saw the mess in the other thread 
Just ignore the bad and soak up all the knowledge you can, there's alot here


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> they are very cute, the little piggers..I am glad momma and babies are doing well.
> 
> Love the first pic so sweet.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I certainly will. I'll just ignore negative comments rather than add to the fire.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Cute pups! I guess I haven't seen that many newborn GSDs, do they often have pink noses?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Those precious little ones are so little and so cute, thanks for sharing with us. Momma looks to be wore out, I guess I would be to if I had just gave birth to 6 little ones.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

They are so precious and mom is beautiful! I am glad you are sticking around too. Can't wait to see more pictures of them growing up!


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Those precious little ones are so little and so cute, thanks for sharing with us. Momma looks to be wore out, I guess I would be to if I had just gave birth to 6 little ones.


yeah she was pretty worn out I guess, but usually she seems pretty happy  she gets up every once in a while to get some movement, but those pictures were all taken pretty late as well


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Cute pups! I guess I haven't seen that many newborn GSDs, do they often have pink noses?


I don't know, this is actually the first time I've seen them this young lol


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

I really like the ones where they fall asleep in certain positions so here are some more:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

My orphan babies had black noses.

Those are cute babies though


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Just want to say I'm glad you'll stick around (saw the mess in the other thread
> Just ignore the bad and soak up all the knowledge you can, there's alot here


Absolutely agreed.

Good on you for sticking around  And the babies look so cute  Glad they're all doing great...mum and pups


----------



## Kimmikat6487 (Oct 7, 2011)

Congrats on the new little ones. Looking forward to watching them grow. Are you starting a new thread for the updates or will you pile all of the cute into this one?


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Awww how cute!! What kind of stuff went on!? Anyways, I lovveee puppy pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

So happy to see all is well! Adorable pups!


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

RileyMay said:


> Awww how cute!! What kind of stuff went on!? Anyways, I lovveee puppy pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's all better left forgotten  I will continue to post puppy pictures though. I take some every single day lol


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

Is there a better place in the forum where I can post pictures and continue updating them? Or is here in "Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!" the best place?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd stay with this thread, just keep updating...thanks for doing so, how is Bailey doing? She's eating well/getting enough nutrition to feed those sweeties?


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I'd stay with this thread, just keep updating...thanks for doing so, how is Bailey doing? She's eating well/getting enough nutrition to feed those sweeties?


She's doing well, but she just won't eat puppy food even when I mix in wet canned food and heat it up. She takes a few bites or licks and that's about it. She still seems to have sufficient milk and the puppies seem to be doing well, but I really want her to eat the puppy food. So if she doesn't eat I try to give her plain yogurt, cottage cheese, and sometimes a bit of lactose-free milk (very little though). Any ideas?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

What brand are you using?
Did you get a scale and are you weighing the puppies daily? That's the only real way to monitor if they are doing okay.


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> What brand are you using?












I haven't been able to get a scale... Roads are covered in ice and snow so I can't drive


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well all those foods are about the lowest quality you can buy.
We tell folks to avoid corn, wheat, soy and by-products. With that in mind, read through the ingredient lists.
I'm sure others will have good suggestions.


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> Well all those foods are about the lowest quality you can buy.
> We tell folks to avoid corn, wheat, soy and by-products. With that in mind, read through the ingredient lists.
> I'm sure others will have good suggestions.


I don't know why I thought they were high quality... They're the first brands that come to mind probably due to advertisements and seeing them everywhere I go. They seemed to work well for Bailey and Max as pups growing up too, I've had no health problems with them... That's why I decided to continue.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Did you read the ingredients?
Can your parents afford better quality food?


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> Did you read the ingredients?
> Can your parents afford better quality food?


I can't have my parents pay... They have too many more serious things to focus on and my dad hasn't had work for a few months. So I sold some parts to my car and got what I could.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree not the best quality but you have to work with what you got, since i"m assuming you paid for and have this food pictured on hand right?

No expert on exactly what a nursing mom should get, but have you got any beef stock or chicken stock?? Maybe try adding some of that like a gravy to the food..
I like the cottage cheese idea, and yogurt. Any chicken in the house?? Boil up some chicken, shred it apart (save the liquid) and try adding that to?

Just some ideas for you, hopefully others will chime in with some ideas you can add to food to prompt her to eat more.

CUTE PUPPIES!!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Can anyone with experience in breeding give an explanation as to the pink nose and mouth on this one pup? 
Is this normal? I'm certainly no expert, but I don't recall ever seeing that on a newborn before.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I've seen pictures of newborn GSDs with pink noses. Google search "german shepherd newborn"


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I agree not the best quality but you have to work with what you got, since i"m assuming you paid for and have this food pictured on hand right?
> 
> No expert on exactly what a nursing mom should get, but have you got any beef stock or chicken stock?? Maybe try adding some of that like a gravy to the food..
> I like the cottage cheese idea, and yogurt. Any chicken in the house?? Boil up some chicken, shred it apart (save the liquid) and try adding that to?
> ...


Just as a guesstimate, at least double the calories and lots of calcium. If she doesn't get enough calcium she could get very ill and you could lose all the puppies.
We just buy Kirkland - to the oP I think it's cheaper than Pedigree or at least no more expensive. That'd at least be a meat based food.
Then FREE FEED her (yes, you heard me say it) she should have access to her food at all times, and then supplement with cottage cheese and yogurt (even mixed together).
If you don't feed her double the amt. of food, she'll wind up a skeleton. The babies may grow but the mom will lose her body fat very quickly.
She needs high quality, high protein and lots of fat. The cottage cheese - buy the whole milk fat. No "low fat" cottage cheese or yogurt.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> I've seen pictures of newborn GSDs with pink noses. Google search "german shepherd newborn"


I did that, and look what I found! 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/105734-can-puppies-have-pink-noses-birth.html

The only thing it doesn't address is the pink on the bottom of the mouth. So I assume that will change as well?​


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Diamond Naturals Athlete would work well too.


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok, I have taken the advice given. I can't go buy anything though, the roads are completely iced up, power is out (trees falling everywhere due to heavy weight of ice)... snow has turned into thick ice, and my car is coated all over with a thick sheet of ice. I've never seen anything like this before.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

State of emergency declared by Gregoire.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> I did that, and look what I found!
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/105734-can-puppies-have-pink-noses-birth.html
> 
> The only thing it doesn't address is the pink on the bottom of the mouth. So I assume that will change as well?​


lol GSD forums always comes through! 

Yep I think it should. If it doesn't, it's a fault


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

jcojocaru said:


> Ok, I have taken the advice given. I can't go buy anything though, the roads are completely iced up, power is out (trees falling everywhere due to heavy weight of ice)... snow has turned into thick ice, and my car is coated all over with a thick sheet of ice. I've never seen anything like this before.



That's because you're on _that_ side of the state. 

We've had ice storms like you wouldn't believe. Right now we've had 6 inches in the last 20 hours, and 3 years ago we got just over 3 feet in slightly over 2 days. We're used to it though. Makes a big difference. Be careful.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The year we moved back to this area (from Michigan) we came back to this kind of weather. They closed our mall because of an ice storm right before Christmas!
And...Michigan knows how to put on a storm, so does Alaska (where I was born).

Be careful out there, no matter where you live!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I just found out my SIL grew up in Northern Michigan, in the mountains. Whoo whee! The snow they had!! Around 180" + a year.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

We have some seriously horrible conditions here too! Cute pups! make sure they stay nice and toasty in this weather!!!


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

The streets have finally cleared up a bit that I can drive. I'm actually at my brother's at the moment, I had to drop off his son. I don't have internet at the moment due to trees falling all over the place on powerlines etc. We also went out of power for about 12 hours. My phone service doesn't work for some reason, it has no signal whatsoever... So I couldn't update you guys from my phone either. I actually went outside with Max for a bit and a large tree branch almost fell on me. Luckily, nobody or nothing has been hit by them other than the powerlines lol. 

So first thing tomorrow I'm going to go buy some premium dog food... Canidae brand I think. I don't have much left to spend but I really want Bailey and the pups healthy so it's worth whatever I have. And monday I will be working so things are starting to look better.


----------



## Kimmikat6487 (Oct 7, 2011)

Glad to hear things are looking up! The puppies are adorable! My Jada is almost 2 and she still has pink on the end of her snout (only around her mouth.) Makes it look like she's sticking her tongue out all the time.


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

Kimmikat6487 said:


> Glad to hear things are looking up! The puppies are adorable! My Jada is almost 2 and she still has pink on the end of her snout (only around her mouth.) Makes it look like she's sticking her tongue out all the time.


The pink is now all gone, and the pups are nearly 2 weeks old. Time is going by fast lol.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

pics, please! Mom & pups are doing well, I hope!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my goodness, we need more photos!


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh, and they are beginning to open their eyes, I forgot to add that


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

such cute little babies, glad mom and the kids are doing well !


----------



## MacyGSD (Dec 22, 2011)

Awesome Pictures! They're soooo snuggable


----------



## Kimmikat6487 (Oct 7, 2011)

Soooooo cute!!! I want one sooo bad (I mean a puppy in general)!!! omg!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So you are now looking at placing these pups in their forever homes, right? I'd get a contract lined up to be sure to take any one of them back per contract if it doesn't work out...GSD's don't do well in shelters.
Maybe if you can in the next couple weeks, get a puppy pack together with good internet links of sites to help the new owners for vaccination protocol, training, nutrition and health information. That would start the new owners and pups off. Of course, include this website in your info


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> So you are now looking at placing these pups in their forever homes, right? I'd get a contract lined up to be sure to take any one of them back per contract if it doesn't work out...GSD's don't do well in shelters.
> Maybe if you can in the next couple weeks, get a puppy pack together with good internet links of sites to help the new owners for vaccination protocol, training, nutrition and health information. That would start the new owners and pups off. Of course, include this website in your info


Yes, I've already got a few people who want one badly lol. An uncle, cousin, and some friends. So no problem there  I just like that they're going to people I know and trust. That way I can keep track and even see them and how they turn out


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a bit of a problem with one pup. I haven't mentioned it yet because I wanted to see if it got better or worse first. I did take him to the vet when it was just one scab and the vet told me it should just fall off eventually, that it's just a dry scab...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/175777-2-week-puppy-lots-scabs.html


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

So i'm at the vet with the pup and even the vet seems sort of confused by it. Pup is getting a fungal culture DTM.


----------



## Kimmikat6487 (Oct 7, 2011)

I hope everything turns out alright! And I hope we get more pictures soon!


----------



## zevy (Oct 10, 2011)

At ten weeks Onyx ears just went up a couple days ago. It was the funniest thing they went up overnight! He went to sleep with floppy ears and when I took him out in the morning I noticed the teepee onto of his head lol.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Zevy, cute pictures, but this isn't a thread for everyone to post their puppy pictures. This thread is for the OP's puppies. You might want to start your own thread.


----------



## zevy (Oct 10, 2011)

OP's?


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

zevy said:


> OP's?


Original Poster


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

Here are some more new pictures!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

OMG they are soooo precious! I love the one of mom and baby head to head


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> OMG they are soooo precious! I love the one of mom and baby head to head


Yes they are, I wish they would stay the size of 3-8 weeks forever lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

They are adorable! I'd trim their little nails, they must feel pretty sharp on Baileys skin!


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> They are adorable! I'd trim their little nails, they must feel pretty sharp on Baileys skin!


Yeah I was going to do that soon, it hasn't seemed to bother Bailey yet but they are pretty sharp so I will lol


----------



## Kimmikat6487 (Oct 7, 2011)

Any updates? How are the little ones doing? You should post more pictures. I need another puppy fix. lol


----------

